# Making the switch to RAW



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Well, I've decided to make the jump and put Berlin on a 100% raw diet. Currently he is eating about half raw, half kibble...but the raw is a mix of freeze dried (stella and chewys) and raw niblets..I want to actually have him eat JUST raw now, and not the bagged stuff (too pricey)

So my question is...HOW do I find somewhere near me (Northern IL/Chicago area) that supplies tracheas, organ meat, muscle meat, tripe etc. ? How do I even get started? What else do I need to add to his meals... supplement wise? he is supplemented with Solid Gold Seameal currently, and probiotics. 

What do you give your dogs for dinner?

Most importantly, how do you figure out how much raw to feed? 

I bought him some duck necks and tripe from the local specialty store, so he will be getting that along with his turkey niblets tonight. That store also carries raw tracheas...but the majority of the frozen raw is in patty form or tube form.

He made me buy the tripe, btw, he was pulling at the tube, and literally pulled it outta the freezer. His vote is for raw.  

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

Not sure if you're in the suburbs or the city, but Pete's Fresh Market is fantastic (they have locations in the city and one in the burbs). They have pretty much everything wrapped and out in the cases. If they don't have it out pre-packaged, ask the guy behind the meat counter! I've also had some good luck at Ultra Foods and a couple of other places in the burbs (Westbrook Market and Nature's Best both in Westmont). You should also be able to get a some good stuff at most Mexican markets/bodegas/carnicerias.


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

Aww, I missed the time limit to edit, but I have more to add!



gsdlover91 said:


> HOW do I find somewhere near me (Northern IL/Chicago area) that supplies tracheas, organ meat, muscle meat, tripe etc. ? How do I even get started? What else do I need to add to his meals... supplement wise? he is supplemented with Solid Gold Seameal currently, and probiotics.
> 
> What do you give your dogs for dinner?


Supplements are pretty much your choice; I only add fish oil and an enzymes & probiotics. I feed twice a day and kind of eye ball it. I give raw meaty bones, a little muscle meat and a raw egg (including shell) in the AM and muscle meat and organs with a small raw meaty bone in the PM. 

I usually bone-in chicken thighs, pork neck bones, drumsticks, turkey and chicken necks, chicken feet, cow feet and pig tails for raw meaty bones. For organs it's usually liver and/or kidneys. Muscle meat is the easiest but I make sure to include veal heart. I also feed chicken gizzards but I'm not 100% sure if that's considered a muscle or an organ...?



gsdlover91 said:


> Most importantly, how do you figure out how much raw to feed?


It's based on your dog's weight. Usually 2 to 3%. This site has a good calculator to help you determine a good number of ounces to feed. As far as the percentage of raw meaty bones to muscle meat to organ meat, it depends on your dog's digestive system. Organ meat should be the smallest percentage as it's pretty rich. Add more bone and less muscle meat if your dog's poo is too runny or add more muscle meat and less bone if the poo is too hard or chalky. Hope this helps!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

MyPetCarnivore delivers to your area...I've been very happy with this company, they even changed up their route to accommodate us/they now deliver in my town so we don't have to drive 45 minutes to the drop off. 
https://www.mypetcarnivore.com/


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> MyPetCarnivore delivers to your area...I've been very happy with this company, they even changed up their route to accommodate us/they now deliver in my town so we don't have to drive 45 minutes to the drop off.
> https://www.mypetcarnivore.com/


Ooooh, this is an awesome resource! I'm bookmarking this site!


----------



## cci058 (Nov 18, 2011)

I also vote for MyPetCarnivore. I live in the Milwaukee area and they deliver here. I've been very pleased with them!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for the replies! 

Jane, do you know if mypetcarnivore delivers to the actual HOUSE? Or just drop off? Either works, they do a Friday drop off in Deerfield at 730 which is right by my work and around the time I get off. I have to order enough for a month though...NO idea how much food to order?! Or what...

Heres what I fed him last night. 



Beef Tripe Mix with trachea/gullet, ground bone, and muscle meat (smells like pure cow poop... ) A duck neck, and his ground turkey niblets, I also added some canned pure pumpkin, Kefir, and his digest enzyme. 

Is that enough? I need a scale or something LOL. Hes supposed to be getting almost 2lb of food a day according to that calculator. He LOVED the tripe (gross) gulped it down..


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

In the recent whole food journal. Dont shoot the messenger. I have no comment on this just posting an article, just read it a few minutes ago

Are Raw-Fed Dogs a Risk? - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

MPC delivers to the drop off site...they are on a tight schedule and getting there early is appreciated. I don't know that they'd deliver, but you never know! Call and ask Paul. He is super nice and tries to accomodate. The only thing I ever order from there is the lamb hearts, green tripe and spleen. I get my other food from meat processors or smaller grocery stores will order in bulk for me. 
The meal you posted looks great, but be sure to add in omega supplements, preferably a whole food source. Once you get use to feeding, you should be able to eyeball portions and adjust according to your dogs ribs/ muscle tone.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> MPC delivers to the drop off site...they are on a tight schedule and getting there early is appreciated. I don't know that they'd deliver, but you never know! Call and ask Paul. He is super nice and tries to accomodate. The only thing I ever order from there is the lamb hearts, green tripe and spleen. I get my other food from meat processors or smaller grocery stores will order in bulk for me.
> The meal you posted looks great, but be sure to add in omega supplements, preferably a whole food source. Once you get use to feeding, you should be able to eyeball portions and adjust according to your dogs ribs/ muscle tone.


They drop off at 730, about 10 mins from my work. I get off at 630, so thatd work out perfectly. What type of omega supplements/why? 

Do you guys alternate proteins? Like....say turkey/chicken/beef/lamb etc etc...I understand that they need muscle meats, organ meats, and meaty bones in an 8/1/1 ratio correct? Organ meats are just liver, kidney, and hearts? Does the spleen count? Lungs? I hope he likes livers...i tried chicken livers a while back and he looked at me like I was feeding him poison LOL.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Heart is considered muscle meat. I'd try to go with calves liver instead of chicken, it has more nutrients. 
I have a hard time even finding calf liver at the grocery stores(nobody eats it!)

One other thing I'd like to feed often is sweetbread(Thymus) but it is difficult to find. I feed many proteins sometimes they get three different proteins in one meal.
Tonight it was chicken RMB's, green tripe, and ground beef. This morning they got pork neck bones, round steak and plain yogurt with chicken liver and gizzards.

Fish should be added as well(omega oils) The ratio's are on Lauri's site, I'd look there for more info. Welcome to the Raw Dog Ranch 

Cool that the drop off works for you...not many have it so convenient!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> Heart is considered muscle meat. I'd try to go with calves liver instead of chicken, it has more nutrients.
> I have a hard time even finding calf liver at the grocery stores(nobody eats it!)
> 
> One other thing I'd like to feed often is sweetbread(Thymus) but it is difficult to find. I feed many proteins sometimes they get three different proteins in one meal.
> ...



He doesnt seem fond of chicken (in kibble or RAW...) so Ill try some calves liver...I was reading somewhere that raw fish, especially salmon, can be harmful. Any truth to this? Is tripe okay for every meal, or almost every meal? The tripe I got him is a mixture of muscle meats, tripe, and bone.

Oh and thanks for that link! Her site is extremely helpful. I actually dont think she lives too far from me, so maybe she knows where to get some of this stuff.


----------

